# X-Forwarding unter WIN!? Möglich!?



## BigChicken (29. Juli 2003)

Hallo!

Eigentlich gehört dieses Thema genauso ins Win, wie ins Linux Forum, aber ich denke mal das es hier besser aufgehoben ist (sonst bitte verschieben!!)

Ich suche ein Tool/Programm (für Win!!) mit dem ich dem ich X-Forwarding hinbekomme. Also mit dem ich mich über IP auf nem Server einlogge, und genauso arbeite, als säße ich direkt davor.
Gibt es sowas überhaupt für Windows? 
Ich meine einfacher wäre einfach Linux hier bei der Arbeit drauf zu machen, aber das darf ich net  !

Bislang benutze ich putty das ist schon ganz okay.. aber da ist halt alles nur Konsolenbasiert... 

Hoffe jemand kennt so ein Programm und weiss wo man es bekommen kann.

Danke schonmal...
                      André


----------



## JohannesR (29. Juli 2003)

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht ganz, die Shell reicht doch vollkommen aus?


----------



## BigChicken (29. Juli 2003)

Hi!

Ja schon.. aber manchmal kommt man halt ohne eine grafische Oberfläche net aus.. z.B. PDF, PS anschauen. Ich muss mich hauptsächlich einwählen um Dateien auszudrucken. Da ich diese aber vorher noch auf mehrere Seiten, etc skalieren muss, wäre es ganz sinnvoll mein Resultat vor dem Druck nochmal anzuschauen.

Gruß,
         André


----------



## Christian Fein (30. Juli 2003)

google -> vnc


----------



## BigChicken (30. Juli 2003)

Vielen Dank schomal!
Das Programm sieht echt gut aus, aber hab bislang noch keine Verbindung zu dem Server hinbekommen? Aus der Doku werde ich auch net so wirklich schlau  !
Wo stell ich den Username, PWD und Port Nummer ein?
Wie muss ich bei dem Programm den Host angeben?

Es scheint mir so als würde das Programm nur auf Server gehen, auf denen der VNCServer intalliert ist? Der ist auf dem Server zu dem ich connecten will aber leider net drauf  ! Ist das so?

Gruß,
          André


----------



## Christian Fein (30. Juli 2003)

klar muss der vnc server laufen.

starte den vncserver (ist ein perl script) auf dem Server. (steht alles in der readme) und danach kannst du dich auf display 1 connecten


----------



## BigChicken (30. Juli 2003)

Hm.. schön wärs  ! Leider hab ich net die Rechte auf dem Linux-Server um einen VNC Server zu starten   !
Dann muss ich wohl doch nach nem anderen Programm suchen... 

Was gibt es da denn noch für Ähnliche Programme? Oder muss ich dafür tatsächlich mit nem Linux-Emulator für Win dran gehen?

Gruß,
         André


----------



## xloouch (30. Juli 2003)

frage doch einfach den system administrator, ob er den server für dich laufen lässt. zudem soller dir gerade nen account erstellen.


----------



## Christian Fein (30. Juli 2003)

Gegenfrage wozu willst du X forwarden?

Einen Server kann mann vollstaendig ueber die bash administrieren, und X ist nicht notwendig.


----------



## BigChicken (30. Juli 2003)

Also das ist folgendermassen:

Es handelt sich um einen Uni-Sever, von dem aus ich auf den Uni-Drucker drucken kann. Allerdings muss ich fürs ausdrucken öfters mal die PDF/PS auf mehrere Seiten skalieren (4 auf 1, usw.). Das mach ich dann mit psnup, aber ich würde halt vorher und nachher gerne die ps File anschauen, bevor ich den Druckauftrag verschicke.
Vorm Uni-Rechner ist das ja alles kein Problem. Aber von zu Hause bekomme ich halt nur nen SSH verbindung zur Shell hin (mit putty) ohne X-Forwarding. Hinzu kommt das ich Datei nicht direkt übertragen kann, so wie es ja in Linux standart ist mit scp. (aber das ist auch nicht so wichtig!)
Deshalb suche ich ein Tool mit dem ich zum Uni-Server connecten (mit Username+PWD) kann, Dateien hochladen kann (die auf meinem Win-Rechner hier liegen), dann die Dateien skalieren fürs Drucken, grafisch anschauen und dann Drucken.

Das mit den Dateien hochladen ist nicht ganz so wichtig, das mach ich derzeit über einen WebSpace und mit wget in der Console. Aber die Grafische Ansicht (also das X-forwarding) von Uni-Rechner wäre mir schon wichtig.

Gruß,
         André


----------



## Christian Fein (30. Juli 2003)

verstehe.

In diesem Fall gibts wirklich die 2 möglichkeiten.

a) Du sprichst den sysadmin drauf an das du X-Forwarding brauchst.
Mit cygwin kannst du auch X auf Windows installieren und somit auch X vom server "empfangen".

b) Du sprichst den sysadmin auf VNC an wenn a) nicht möglich ist.


----------

